# Got my fishing license.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Today my brother and I went to our local bait shop and got our 2018 license before the price increase. Then we went to scout out a county lake to check out the shore line. Since he has trouble walking the bank can NOT be steep at all. The roads around the lake were closed but did look over the ramp area. We could bank fish around that area and across the other side when they open up that road. We tried to check out the dam area but the road was closed so not able to check it out at all. The Lake itself was very muddy, not sure when it will be cleared up to fish. At least I know where the ramp and dock is located to launch my boat later this season.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What price increase ?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

KY. Going up soon.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Ky resident license fees are going up. Non resident is staying the same.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

got my Indiana license in 2016. they asked if i wanted the forever license and i said sure. never need to buy another Indiana license as long as i live. but at my age who knows how long that might be?
sherman


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Whaler said:


> What price increase ?


The following is the information we just received from Kentucky fish and wildlife. And we wanted to pass it along to our customers.

2018-19 Licenses Price Increase
Effective March 1, prices for selected resident licenses will increase. Any 2018-19 licenses purchased by February 28 will be issued at 2017-18 prices.

Price Changes For 2018-19 Licenses:
Res Annual Fishing - $23 (from $20)
Res Annual Hunting - $27 (from $20)
Senior Sportsman’s - $12 (from $5)
Disabled Sportsman’s - $12 (from $5)
Resident Combo - $42 (from $30)
Joint/Spouses’ Fishing - $42 (from $36)


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great info for those going to get the license anyway.
sherman


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

sherman51 said:


> got my Indiana license in 2016. they asked if i wanted the forever license and i said sure. never need to buy another Indiana license as long as i live. but at my age who knows how long that might be?
> sherman


I thought about that several years ago,, then figured with my luck it would put the mojo on me. LOL


----------

